# Citizenship by Descent Australia



## dok49 (Mar 9, 2014)

First I will ask if anyone else has done this process and if you felt that immigration made you have the DNA test done to qualify?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You need to communicate with your State Department or Department of Immigration, either phone or maybe find info at a Aussie Govt website. Most here would be strained to give a knowledgeable answer to a specific question like that. You probably have not got a post cause nobody wants to hazard a guess as an answer and give you some bad info on something important as this.

Fred


----------

